# Soda stream refill



## hooper80 (27/9/17)

Just wondering if anybody knows where I can get the hose to refill a soda stream bottle from a 6.8kg co2 bottle. 
I'm not looking to connect the bigger bottle to the soda stream, just want to refill the smaller soda stream cylinder.


----------



## barls (27/9/17)

think you will find that without proper training and equipment this is illegal.


----------



## Grott (27/9/17)

It can be very dangerous as basically your only control is how much you open the large bottle and scales to note the weight as it goes into the soda stream. Open valve too far, big problems, overfill soda stream, big problems.
Put it this way, do you fill your bbq gas bottle from the gas stove? Some things regardless of cost should be left with the experts.


----------



## barls (27/9/17)

im locking this under the dangerous acts part of the rules.


----------

